# Stupid Question



## Dougie07 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum, I run an HVAC business in TX and I've seen something for the past few months and I just want to get a few other point of views on the topic. 
If you have a media filter install upstairs, then you don't need a filter in the ceiling. I said no of course, but looking for what others think?


----------

